# K9 save's officer



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

It took a lot of trust for this officer to call upon his dog instead of his firearm. 
http://tribunist.com/police/officer...e-his-k9-all-****-broke-loose/?utm_source=GNF


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Yes - and his faith was rewarded. In addition to the dog's skill and speed, I also think he had surprise on his side as the men would never have expected to be attacked by a dog that they thought was safely locked in the vehicle. That release button is a life saving device both for dog and officer. Hopefully more K9 units will be have them.

In case anyone else has problems finding the article. When I clicked on the link - it took me to the tribunist site but said "page not found" - I did find it by entering in the search box on the site:

police officer ambushed by 3 armed men he pressed the button

Then the article came up.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

here is another link.

Police dog saves partner?s life after ambush attack in Mississippi woods | Fox News


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Outstanding!


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

This is an old article, but the dog deserves the kudos nonetheless


----------

